# Does anybody suspect they've contracted PID after ivf



## sanfrancisco (May 15, 2010)

I will apologise now for long post.Basically we were very lucky and had DS after 1st ivf,initial diagnosis male factor,but good enough for ivf and not icsi on the day.TTC naturally for a year after ds born,but no luck and biological clock ticking etc,so on the ivf bandwagon again.Never had any problems with periods/pain etc.Had c/section for DS but recovery fine etc.Have 2nd cycle of ivd,not successful but again sperm good on the day,now classed as unexplained.Decided the TTC naturel route,decided to have myself investigated more thoroughly,HSG ,ovulation etc fine,bloods normal.Have 3rd cycle of ivf,told that I had a cyst which was aspirated during egg collection,given an antibiotic suppository,noticed loads of blood on the trolley(never had this before!)Nurse told me not to worry and moaned about egg collection being so long,she told me I'd been 50 mins,the norm is 20 mins.Think no more about it,have 5 blastocysts,2 beauties transferred,give 70% chance of success based on embryo quality,strongly advised to have 1 back etc.Very difficult transfer,3 people,3 hours,knew it had failed,could tell embryologist was annoyed because she told the nurse to stop and get a dr.Follow up said bad luck,age etc but needed dilatation op before next transfer which was a shock.
To cut a long story short I have not been right since that egg collection,pelvic pain,worse on ovulation,terrible A/F which I'd never had before.Feel really low.Had a scan in my local hospital which showed a ?hydrosalpinx.Gynaecologist who did my HSG kindly did a lap and dye which confirmed 1 tube blocked He reviewed the films and is adamant that HSG was fine,my sister also reviewed the films(is a sonographer)and said it was perfect.So basically IVF has knackered me up!I feel so guilty,if I had more patience and been a bit more calm on the TTC front maybe we would have achieved a natural conception(As the gynae suspected we would!)Because of my age the fertility clinic were pushing ivf ,not to wait etc,pound signs in their eyes etc.Sorry for my negative post but I feel let down by the fertility industry,I should have had more faith in my body.
Has anyone else had an experience like this,I feel so upset and guilty


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi San,

What a nightmare for you.  Can you go back to another Fertility clinic and get a 2nd opinion?

I do agree with you about the £ signs for some clinics.  An example of this is that I have 2 friends in their late 20's who tried for a baby for 6 months.  They had tests done and were told they would never have a baby naturally as her hubby's sperm count was so low.  A few months later they paid out 6k for a ICSI cycle which failed.  While saving for another cycle she got pregnant naturally and now has a son.  She then tried for baby number 2 and within 3 months she was pregnant again.

I think there is so much scare mongering in the media and it seems to me that once you hit your mid thirties they make it sound all doom and gloom and that your fertility basically vanishes overnight on your 35th birthday.

I know I haven't expereinced what you have, but I just wanted to wish you lots of luck in your journey and please don't feel guilty. 

Good luck
Stacey
x


----------

